# Truck toppers in ND...



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

Looking for some info...Who sells truck toppers in ND, specifically GF, Fargo or Minot. New or used, Raider or Leer.

Thanks for the help..


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

New Vision in Grand Forks sells toppers. I'm sure there are more, but I wouldn't be able to tell you where.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Not sure what you are looking for but pm plainsman. He has a Leer that he doesn't use anymore. Will likely give you a deal if it fits your truck.

In Fargo check Radco, I think they are still on Main Ave. just east of I-29.

huntin1


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

thanks guys


----------



## Bisbee Hunter (Apr 8, 2009)

Radco does good work but ive had the best luck wqith new vision in gf. Ive got 5 pickups on the farm and 3 of them have new vision toppers on them.


----------



## uppersouris (Jul 27, 2009)

Magic City RV in Minot. They are a Raider dealer. Very good guys to deal with.


----------

